# What to spend money on?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I admit I've always been a bit of a stinge... I simply dont really have much desire to spend money, I already have a car, don't see the point of getting something fancy as it just gets me from A to B, I already have techno gadgets, sound system and all that crap. 

I have no desire of getting another house especially now when I'm going to be single again. When I was married most of our finances went towards savings for our daughter and my wife - herself being the spender of the family which I only had a problem with if it was something waaaaay too extravagant or waaaaaaay too stupid (like slapping me with a huge bill that could be avoided)

I fear that gambling may become a future habit, which I've so far controlled. What can I spend money on now that I'm seperated/single? I'm also resisting spoiling my daughter as I think I've spoiled her enough which STBX complains about. I'm a donor for cancer council and RSPCA but that's that. Now I'm not saying I want to throw money around, but I have no idea how to spoil... myself!

I need to be on call for my business so I can't just up and go on a vacation though now would be a good time I guess as it's currently quiet. But I have no one to take with me unless I wish to fight STBX over stealing my daughter for over a week or so, unless I take my current date of course - but we only just started dating.

There's nothing I want and what I want I can't buy!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

does gambling bring you pleasure or are you just looking for a way to fill the hours? I don't know your business but it seems training someone to cover while you're gone might be a good idea. Like a sharp college kid, etc. Let them field the calls and if they really need you, you can be reachable.

I don't have enough money to be uber cavalier BUT I do not want more house. I'll have a nice enough car once I give kiddo mine in a year and a half and get something for me. 

The one thing money can buy that no one can ever take away is memories. Man, I want to travel. I want to see interesting things, mundane things, new cultures. I want to go everywhere - hot, cold, primitive, modern. I want to fill my head with beauty and mystery and amazing sights and wondrous memories. I can do 5-star to canvas - 3 suitcases or a duffel bag. As long as I can take care of hygiene and sleep somewhere reasonably clean and safe I'm good. 

I think the best thing we can do for our children is give them options. Lots and lots of options. I want my daughter to see that the world is big and full of choices! I hate the ex will not let her get a passport and I need his signature. So screw what the ex says and as soon as she's old enough, start going places. Make tons of memories with her. She doesn't need an inheritance - only wonderful memories. That's how I think you should spend it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Save your money for the future. Your daughter will need help with sports, activities, wedding, college and most of all your retirement.

I'm a saver and I prefer to be in a good place when hubby retires. I don't need extravagant things in my life to make me happy. Actually if I wasn't disabled, I'd love to get into homesteading. Alaska bush looks like the perfect place to live. . But that's my dream, not yours.

You'll find a way to spend your funds. Your daughter will need help in the future. Sports are not cheap, especially traveling sports.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> does gambling bring you pleasure or are you just looking for a way to fill the hours? I don't know your business but it seems training someone to cover while you're gone might be a good idea. Like a sharp college kid, etc. Let them field the calls and if they really need you, you can be reachable.


Both really, it's fun, and helps me spend money.

I've delegated alot of work to the point nowadays all I do is feeding business into my cash machine. But after years establishing my business nowadays I don't even have to do that either than maintaining a presence and keeping my operations busy so they won't all start complaining about lack of hours (which happened when I first seperated). I can't really delegate my job unless I hire a GM but it would be a poor investment as my business is seasonal. Not to mention they are fking expensive lol

Even though I'm trying to spend money I do enjoy financial peace of mind heh



> I don't have enough money to be uber cavalier BUT I do not want more house. I'll have a nice enough car once I give kiddo mine in a year and a half and get something for me.
> 
> The one thing money can buy that no one can ever take away is memories. Man, I want to travel. I want to see interesting things, mundane things, new cultures. I want to go everywhere - hot, cold, primitive, modern. I want to fill my head with beauty and mystery and amazing sights and wondrous memories. I can do 5-star to canvas - 3 suitcases or a duffel bag. As long as I can take care of hygiene and sleep somewhere reasonably clean and safe I'm good.
> 
> I think the best thing we can do for our children is give them options. Lots and lots of options. I want my daughter to see that the world is big and full of choices! I hate the ex will not let her get a passport and I need his signature. So screw what the ex says and as soon as she's old enough, start going places. Make tons of memories with her. She doesn't need an inheritance - only wonderful memories. That's how I think you should spend it.


Well unless STBX breaks her promise to me that the money I've gave her is for our daughter's future, she's set for anything. But we haven't really travelled much. So you really think I should just take my daughter and go (she's coming to 5, still very very young)? It would be great, like hell I haven't even been to disneyland in the U.S., or seen the colisseum of Rome, the Hagia Sophia, Pyramids... always wondered if I would be cursed though by radiation/fungus (which killed egyptologists in the past).

I don't know =/

--------------



I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Save your money for the future. Your daughter will need help with sports, activities, wedding, college and most of all your retirement.
> 
> I'm a saver and I prefer to be in a good place when hubby retires. I don't need extravagant things in my life to make me happy. Actually if I wasn't disabled, I'd love to get into homesteading. Alaska bush looks like the perfect place to live. . But that's my dream, not yours.
> 
> You'll find a way to spend your funds. Your daughter will need help in the future. Sports are not cheap, especially traveling sports.


True, who knows what expenses may creep up in the future. I don't know though...


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Generous Soul!
Thou hast but to sign thine name upon this cheque, and all My woes will be vanquished! lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Oh Generous Soul!
> Thou hast but to sign thine name upon this cheque, and all My woes will be vanquished! lol


I knew someone would post something like this eventually :rofl:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Start with Disney World! 

My daughter saw the Statue of Liberty and then said she wanted to see the Eiffel Tower, LOL but I can't until she's 18. I'd love for her to know and appreciate all of the cultures of the world. Start age appropriate, like Disney, zoos, ecological parks, natural wonders... she might not get it all or appreciate all of it all of the time but what fuels the desire to learn more than curiosity? Make her curious! Seaworld, Grand Canyon (are you in the US?)... wherever you are there are plenty of places to start.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope, I'm in Aus 

Yeah Disneyland/world would be a good start, besides I've been all over Asia but not Europe or the U.S... besides I need to see if the stereotypes about Americans are true or not! And what I never experienced as a child I can experience as a father.

STBX would be p-ssed outta her brain about it though, especially since she wants us to become a family again and we had planned trips during marriage... would be a slap in the face really.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

It's not a slap - it's you going forward on your own vs. as a family unit. Your relationship was too emotionally volatile.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I don't know if she'll see it as that. Might have to think of a way to approach it. Guess that is one option - steal daughter from STBX and travel the world!

Any other options?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

For spending money? Well, I've never been to Australia and we aren't each others' types so we could be travel buddies!  

Can't you just plan vacations with your daughter? It can be a long weekend; doesn't have to be a 5-continent jaunt.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If it was me, I'd be socking away money for an early retirement. And traveling. Perhaps you need to work on the idea of traveling in your own, and making friends as you go?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Take your daughter to Disney world and then invest the rest for your future.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel Dude.

In fact, I was just thinking this very thing over the weekend. 

In my 15 years of marriage, I never bought anything for myself. Now that I've divested myself of the money pit I called my wife I feel an overwhelming urge to splurge.

Walked into Best Buy over the weekend and left with a new TV for my bedroom just because.

But that wasn't as satisfying as I'd have liked.

Taking a big trip on my own, perhaps Europe, really appeals to me.

I've never been on a vacation by myself, other than for work.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Ceegee said:


> I know exactly how you feel Dude.
> 
> In fact, I was just thinking this very thing over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Motorcycle

Texas has many fantastic highways


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I just checked out florida and travel options... I don't want to go on a trip just for a few days or so and especially Disney World where there would be quite alot to explore with my daughter, not to mention it's 4K for flight tickets alone (and 24hr trip, +Disney World tickets and accommodation + expenses I would expect to spend around 10K which isn't worth it over just one weekend. At least a week!

It doesn't seem like October is a good time to visit Florida though, and it's going get real busy at my work towards xmas. So I might postpone for now, for my daughter I've promised her that one day I would take her to our ancestral homeland that I raised her with stories in but definitely not a good idea as hell will freeze over these coming months from -30 to -50'C.

Maybe a vacation is out of the question till next year. What can I spend money on in the meantime? As for early retirement, I'm too young to retire! I'm not even 30 yet!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ceegee said:


> I know exactly how you feel Dude.
> 
> In fact, I was just thinking this very thing over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Aye! When one has a spouse to spend your money you forget how to spend yourself! lol

Looks like everyone is saying vacation vacation vacation though, how about short term? Or should I just keep hitting the poker clubs for now?


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Motorcycle
> 
> Texas has many fantastic highways


YES!!!

I want to do this too. I live near the Hill Country.

This would be better with a date though. Lots of wineries and B&B's.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Vacation. Go somewhere you have always wanted to go.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Well I just checked out florida and travel options... I don't want to go on a trip just for a few days or so and especially Disney World where there would be quite alot to explore with my daughter, not to mention it's 4K for flight tickets alone (and 24hr trip, +Disney World tickets and accommodation + expenses I would expect to spend around 10K which isn't worth it over just one weekend. At least a week!
> 
> It doesn't seem like October is a good time to visit Florida though, and it's going get real busy at my work towards xmas. So I might postpone for now, for my daughter I've promised her that one day I would take her to our ancestral homeland that I raised her with stories in but definitely not a good idea as hell will freeze over these coming months from -30 to -50'C.
> 
> Maybe a vacation is out of the question till next year. What can I spend money on in the meantime? As for early retirement, I'm too young to retire! I'm not even 30 yet!


Find yourself a frequent flyer program. We use one and it saves us thousands of dollars for our family(was 5, one flew the coop to college). We've been to Disney world twice and Hawaii in a 4 year span with free flights. We book hotel rooms at the best rates with a full kitchen and washer/dryer. Hubby and I went to Hawaii, rented a car, food, Oceanside room for under $800 for the two of us. Our Disney trip cost roughly $1,000 for the 5 of us, but we were gifted 4 day hopper passes from his parents. One of our Disney trips we stayed at a beautiful time share. We listened to their sales pitch for maybe 10-20 minutes and they gave us $100 cash.

If you plan ahead you can find decent deals. Try and go off season. We take our kids out of school and they complete their homework on the flight or our day off from sight seeing. 

My h loves to travel. We plan trips as cheap as possible. Right how we have enough fly points to fly 5 of us to Hawaii and back. I'm reluctant to go due to my neck injury. It's roughly a 15hr journey to get there.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well domestic travel options are always cheaper  heh

I do have a flybuys card but not enough points for such a trip lol

Closest thing to Disney World would be in the Gold Coast here in AUS which STBX and I had planned for our daugher when she grows up a bit more before our marriage went to hell.


----------

